
Obama to Help Push for Open Market for Cable Set-Top Boxes - Yhippa
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/us/politics/obama-set-top-boxes.html
======
hackuser
When was the last time openness as a technical issue was addressed at the
level of the President?

